# Sustanon 250/NPP and hair loss.



## Johnmatrixcommando (Dec 1, 2021)

Hey lads. Cycle:

Week 1-10 250mg Sustanon
Week 1-10 400mg NPP
Week 4-6 50mg oral Stanazol per day.

PCT
Week 1-2 40mg Nolvadex 
Week 3-4 20mg Nolvadex 

I’m not prone to balding, but as with a lot of guys the hairline is in slow recession. Nowhere close to being considered balding. Should I add 1mg daily of *Finasteride?*


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Finasteride will do nothing for winstrol hairloss so it’s pointless taking it really when your taking deca which converts to DHN and low dose test (minimal DHT conversion). Choose a different oral (Anavar and Tbol) and you have a hair safe cycle.


----------



## Peaks (12 mo ago)

Finasteride partially blocks the conversion of Testosterone to DHT through inhibiting 5ar enzyme - If you're using a DHT derivitive like Winstrol it bypasses the 5ar enzyme and will still **** your hair. If you're prone to MPB and want to keep your hair just stay away from DHT derived compounds altogether.


----------



## Johnmatrixcommando (Dec 1, 2021)

Guys much appreciate for the info. Cheers!


----------

